# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 14]



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

*CYDAEA* - Diablo III


*ANDARIEL* - Diablo II


*DOPPELGANGER* - Tomb Raider


*THE BOSS* - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

By the by, as a reminder, we have one more set after this (that's a three-round go just like this) and the preliminaries are done. Then we can get down to the nitty-gritty.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Like the boss isn't going to win here 
I'd be ashamed of you guys if she didn't


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Going with the censor bar chick.


----------

